# New toy



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Delivered today!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice, text me some pricing so I can refer you


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Full review requested! Congrats!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Going with the heavy artillery now. 


You go boy!*


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

With the extra buffer tank, nice.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you used it yet? How is it? What the largest line you can clear shizz/hygiene product blockages from?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I got it all set up Sunday and have been swamped!

I’ve used it three times this week so far and to be honest it’s not fair to the roots 😀

The 3/8 warthog is a beast, and I am looking forward to a tough root infestation!

I will post a better review this weekend


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

The warthog is great. I think there are other nozzles that perform better for a specific task but if I could have only one it would be the warthog.

I look forward to your review.

Edit: I only have experience with the 3/8” and 1/2”. I haven’t heard much good about their little 1/4” spinner.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I loved using my 1/4 Warthog on my 5GPM 3,000Psi jetter. Well...until it exited a pipe and the home owner refused to let me dig it up to get it back.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

That's an awesome machine. Our first job we used ours on had a piece of concrete stuck in the line. Homeowner misplaced the cleanout cap located on his driveway. Instead of repairing it they put a large piece of concrete, about 3 1/2" wide by 5 inches long, over the stand pipe. I guess they drove over it and pushed it down to the sewer. 
We used the 3/8 warthog to push the concrete out 50 feet through several cast iron to PVC transitions. 
That Jetter is easy to use and the warthog definitely has good pull. We sprang for the extra reel and it's a nicely built unit as well.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> I loved using my 1/4 Warthog on my 5GPM 3,000Psi jetter. Well...until it exited a pipe and the home owner refused to let me dig it up to get it back.




Were you cutting roots with it at those specs?


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Any updates on the north west? Looks like a decent resi.. lite commercial machine


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Toli said:


> Were you cutting roots with it at those specs?


1/4" won't cut roots but cleans grease real nice.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Any updates on the north west? Looks like a decent resi.. lite commercial machine


Sorry for the late reply I’ve been slammed with adding a third truck & plumber.

Pros: 
-Well Made, every single part is high quality and extremely well thought out.
- wireless remote & battery power reel are a life saver and worth every dime.
- Psi & Gpm are exactly what I need for my customers. 
90% Residential 10% light Commercial 
4-6” cast to clay mains with roots
-Powering down to 2000psi and cleaning 2” kitchen drains with 3/16 stainless hose is perfect.

Cons:
- The stock 3/8” hose stretches a lot! Adding time to the job, but I am learning tricks to help speed up the process.

- Gas Guzzler, but performance is more important to me anyway.

I will touch back after 25 hours of use


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

More new to me toys.

First picture it 4 pairs of 440 channels locks I got on eBay for $30 sweet.

The second picture is a ridgid Mirco Drain 30ft
I got off eBay for $600, the seller had great reviews and only sells used plumbing tools.


I’ll post pictures of my first ever sectional machine soon.


----------

